# Disappearance of 'laugh' smiley



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2013)

For some reason, the original

```
:laugh:
```
 smiley has disappeared and been replaced by the red-faced, smitten one. This can subtly change the meaning of posts, as you can see, my dear Shaun! 

Can we have it back, please?

(There may be other changes that I haven't spotted)


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2013)

Do you mean that  isn't there any more and you get  instead?



And a screenshot of this message just in case something strange _is_ happening with ColinJ's version of CC...


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2013)

There haven't been any changes and the : laugh : smiley has not been replaced:

http://www.cyclechat.net/help/smilies


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2013)

Is Colinj telling us this one has gone?


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2013)




----------



## I like Skol (22 Nov 2013)

Perhaps life in Hebden Bridge just isn't as funny as it used to be?


----------



## Cubist (22 Nov 2013)

I miss the little shocked one most. That big one's shite. There's something more comical about 8O


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2013)

Hmm, if this is not a wind-up then something very strange happened on my tablet! The list is back to normal now. I triple-checked before starting this thread and this laugh smiley  had definitely been replaced (by some weird techno-glitch, it seems) by this one !


----------



## I like Skol (22 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> .......... something very strange happened with my tablets! The list is back to normal now......!


Which tablets have you been taking? I've warned you before about the ones you have from the 60's!!!


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2013)

It's not a laughing matter!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Which tablets have you been taking? I've warned you before about the ones you have from the 60's!!!


I was going to say that 8.9 inches is a bit much to swallow, but I can't risk it with you smutty lot eager to pounce ...


----------



## I like Skol (22 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to say that 8.9 inches is a bit much to swallow, but I can't risk it with you smutty lot eager to pounce ...


I think you just did?

Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Fnaar (22 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I think you just did?
> 
> Paging @Fnaar


I am never far away


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2013)

Should bring back the smug smiley, he was a good un.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to say that 8.9 inches is a bit much to swallow, but I can't risk it with you smutty lot eager to pounce ...



Can I wash my brain now?


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2013)

All very amusing, but this is no longer really about site support....


----------

